# Driver yardage averages



## Smitchell733 (May 1, 2014)

Nipped into my local driving range tonight after work to try out my newly purchased taylormade driver, with my old driver (cheap & nasty) I would average a 250-260 yard drive.... With my new driver (rbz 2 stiff) I was averaging around 300-310. I play using a cack handed grip also so seeing immediate results has certainly pleased me! Has anyone else found this with new drivers? Or any tips to maximise driver distance?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2014)

I'll get the popcorn


----------



## tsped83 (May 1, 2014)

Brilliant. Welcome to the forum, you'll fit in.


----------



## USER1999 (May 1, 2014)

Bubba Watson, longest hitter on the us tour, averages 310. 

Hmmmm.

I'm not doubting your manhood, but seriously.....


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 1, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Brilliant. Welcome to the forum, you'll fit in.
		
Click to expand...

I dunno, seems a bit short to me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

I average around 240 - 260 with my driver :thup:

Thats about 5 iron length on forum yardages


----------



## User20205 (May 1, 2014)

Have I logged onto the bombsquad by mistake? Cue 30 pages of nonsense....'no you can't' 'yes I can' etc etc 

:thup: good luck mate, I love you


----------



## Leereed (May 1, 2014)

I think most players (well at my level)will carry 190-200 yards an get another 10 to 15 yards of roll, depends on how hard ground is.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 1, 2014)

I hit 240, 250 on a good one, so don't suppose I can offer any tips.


----------



## Smitchell733 (May 1, 2014)

I can appreciate your speculative view on my post with regards to distance.. By no means whatsoever am I near professional level nor bubba Watson level however if I hit 12 out of 20 shots over 290 - 300 surely it's an achievement regardless!


----------



## scottbrown (May 1, 2014)

Only 310? Imagine how far you could hit it if you had been fitted for your "gamer", took some lessons and saw a mind coach. 

Youuuuuuuuu loooooooooonnnnnnnngggggg!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (May 1, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			I can appreciate your speculative view on my post with regards to distance.. By no means whatsoever am I near professional level nor bubba Watson level however if I hit 12 out of 20 shots over 290 - 300 surely it's an achievement regardless!
		
Click to expand...

I'm biting, I can't resist.

Are the 12 out of 20 on the fairway?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			I can appreciate your speculative view on my post with regards to distance.. By no means whatsoever am I near professional level nor bubba Watson level however if I hit 12 out of 20 shots over 290 - 300 surely it's an achievement regardless!
		
Click to expand...

What club do you play at ? 

Introduce yourself to the forum ? Handicap ? Clubs you use etc etc


----------



## User20205 (May 1, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			I can appreciate your speculative view on my post with regards to distance.. By no means whatsoever am I near professional level nor bubba Watson level however if I hit 12 out of 20 shots over 290 - 300 surely it's an achievement regardless!
		
Click to expand...


It is you're right, it's certainly an achievement :thup:  
 How many fairways would you hit in an average round ??...just askin'


----------



## the hammer (May 1, 2014)

Bear in mind the range balls are probably reducing your distance too.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 1, 2014)

Delusional.  'Most' people that claim to average 250/260 are also delusional.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2014)

This 300-310yds is this with a draw aswell?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Delusional.  'Most' people that claim to average 250/260 are also delusional.
		
Click to expand...

I average 235. Normally playing first wherever I play and whoever I play with. Got outdriven at the Grove by some dude spanking a 3 wood past me (and the others in the group!)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 1, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			Nipped into my local driving range tonight after work to try out my newly purchased taylormade driver, with my old driver (cheap & nasty) I would average a 250-260 yard drive.... With my new driver (rbz 2 stiff) I was averaging around 300-310. I play using a cack handed grip also so seeing immediate results has certainly pleased me! Has anyone else found this with new drivers? Or any tips to maximise driver distance?
		
Click to expand...

Well done, very good.
Welcome to the Forum.

Is there a big downhill slope on your golf range?

To maximise driver distance I would recommend adding 4" to your shaft,  get a stiffer shaft and swing faster.


----------



## Smitchell733 (May 1, 2014)

At the moment I'm not a member of a club due to having a baby recently (not me personally) but looking to join a club in the near future, on an average round I would normally land on around 14 fairways, I also almost always play a fade which I put down to playing cack handed


----------



## Smitchell733 (May 1, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well done, very good.
Welcome to the Forum.

Is there a big downhill slope on your golf range?

To maximise driver distance I would recommend adding 4" to your shaft,  get a stiffer shaft and swing faster.
		
Click to expand...

yes it's actually situated on the side of a mountain!


----------



## moogie (May 1, 2014)

300 Plus yards
AND
14 Fairways

WOW............YOU'RE MY NEW HERO  :clap:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			At the moment I'm not a member of a club due to having a baby recently (not me personally) but looking to join a club in the near future, on an average round I would normally land on around 14 fairways, I also almost always play a fade which I put down to playing cack handed
		
Click to expand...

I'll get a popcorn refill :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			At the moment I'm not a member of a club due to having a baby recently (not me personally) but looking to join a club in the near future, on an average round I would normally land on around 14 fairways, I also almost always play a fade which I put down to playing cack handed
		
Click to expand...

300 yard fade ? impressive


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 1, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			yes it's actually situated on the side of a mountain!
		
Click to expand...

Is that a Biggar mountain?

What range do you use in South Lanarkshire?


----------



## Wabinez (May 1, 2014)

You don't quote realise how far 300 yards is do you?! Utter tosh!


----------



## scottbrown (May 1, 2014)

14 fairways at 300 plus yards, this has got to be bubba posting under a fake name surely?


----------



## CliveW (May 1, 2014)

Hi, which range do you use?


----------



## 3565 (May 1, 2014)

The holy grail in golf has been found to average over 300yds...................


GO CACK HANDED.............. :thup:

Justin Rose, just hit 117mph club head speed, 173Mph, carry 299yds............. Go CACK handed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2014)

It was the 14 fairways per round I was impressed with. Above tour average


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			You don't quote realise how far 300 yards is do you?! Utter tosh!
		
Click to expand...

Haha don't sit on the fence, tell us what you really think??

Back on topic, i wouldn't worry about how to maximise your driving just enjoy your golf.


----------



## Wabinez (May 1, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha don't sit on the fence, tell us what you really think??

Back on topic, i wouldn't worry about how to maximise your driving just enjoy your golf.
		
Click to expand...

Haha...it just annoys me when people quote outlandish distances etc and it just isn't right! Why people can't just be truthful/more realistic I don't know


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 1, 2014)

Bubba Watson?

na

this must be Jack "the Hammer" Hamm surely?


----------



## Smitchell733 (May 1, 2014)

As I'm pretty new to this forum I only wanted to test the water.... So congratulations to you all 95% are as cynical as I thought! I don't actually drive 300+ usually around the 260 mark and hit around 12 fairways on average! I do hit almost every drive with a fade though which I do put down to the unorthodox grip!!


----------



## User20205 (May 1, 2014)

3565 said:



			The holy grail in golf has been found to average over 300yds...................


GO CACK HANDED.............. :thup:

Justin Rose, just hit 117mph club head speed, 173Mph, carry 299yds............. Go CACK handed.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			It was the 14 fairways per round I was impressed with. Above tour average
		
Click to expand...

Come on gents, it could be true. You ask us to open our minds to your aimless/no point techniques, or your mind control golf psych theories.
Maybe this fella can knock it 310 and hit 75% fir....it could happen :thup:


----------



## tsped83 (May 1, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			As I'm pretty new to this forum I only wanted to test the water.... So congratulations to you all 95% are as cynical as I thought! I don't actually drive 300+ usually around the 260 mark and hit around 12 fairways on average! I do hit almost every drive with a fade though which I do put down to the unorthodox grip!!
		
Click to expand...

Not cynical. Not gullible either.


----------



## RobRob (May 1, 2014)

only 310!! you should get to the gym!


----------



## User20205 (May 1, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			As I'm pretty new to this forum I only wanted to test the water.... So congratulations to you all 95% are as cynical as I thought! I don't actually drive 300+ usually around the 260 mark and hit around 12 fairways on average! I do hit almost every drive with a fade though which I do put down to the unorthodox grip!!
		
Click to expand...


I feel cheated, how could you ???


----------



## Smitchell733 (May 1, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Not cynical. Not gullible either.
		
Click to expand...

More cynical I would say!! But for the record I do know a non pro individual that can drive 300, just a normal working guy without super powers!!


----------



## Smitchell733 (May 1, 2014)

therod said:



			I feel cheated, how could you ???

Click to expand...

You my friend are in my 5% I thank you for your support!!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Haha...it just annoys me when people quote outlandish distances etc and it just isn't right! Why people can't just be truthful/more realistic I don't know
		
Click to expand...

Its the internet isn't it.....


----------



## Foxholer (May 1, 2014)

therod said:



			Have I logged onto the bombsquad by mistake? Cue 30 pages of nonsense....'no you can't' 'yes I can' etc etc 

:thup: good luck mate, I love you 

Click to expand...

Then some Big(s)Hitter will come and ban everyone until 2032! And sign a load of dodgy cards for DClown too! And Tom Wishon doesn't know what he's talking about!

Ah! Memories! Nowhere near as much fun these days!


----------



## 3565 (May 1, 2014)

therod said:



			Come on gents, it could be true. You ask us to open our minds to your aimless/no point techniques, or your mind control golf psych theories.
Maybe this fella can knock it 310 and hit 75% fir....it could happen :thup:
		
Click to expand...

As he's already admitted he doesn't, I was going to say, yes almost, but not CACK handed. Even your not that daft to believe it!


----------



## mab (May 1, 2014)

OP - on the basis there are typically four par 3 holes on a typical golf course, you've just stated that you're hitting an average of 12 of 14 fairways with an average drive distance of over 300 yards, playing cack handed.  85% of fairways at 300+ yards isâ€¦ erâ€¦ wellâ€¦ pretty good.

Golf forums are full of people (significantly) overstating how far they hit the ball, hence the difficulty of most to believe you're not mis-judging your distances.

Got yourself on a launch monitor and know for sure.


----------



## User20205 (May 1, 2014)

3565 said:



			As he's already admitted he doesn't, I was going to say, yes almost, but not CACK handed. Even your not that daft to believe it!
		
Click to expand...


I was rooting for the big fella!!:thup:

I am quite daft


----------



## palindromicbob (May 1, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			More cynical I would say!! But for the record I do know a non pro individual that can drive 300, just a normal working guy without super powers!!
		
Click to expand...


I can hit a 300 yard drive with my terrible swing and fade did so just the other week. not an average though. my average is probably closer to 220/230


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2014)

Thought Timgolfy had made a spectacular return


----------



## Foxholer (May 1, 2014)

3565 said:



			As he's already admitted he doesn't, I was going to say, yes almost, but not CACK handed. Even your not that daft to believe it!
		
Click to expand...

Cack-handed guys can hit a very long way just like the rest of golfers! I know one who hits pretty close to that length. Plays casually off 6, so cack-handedness doesn't seem to have hampered him too much. Ben Hogan actually played cack-handed for a while as he was left-handed, but all the clubs he could get were right-handed.


----------



## RobertB (May 1, 2014)

3565 said:



			The holy grail in golf has been found to average over 300yds...................


GO CACK HANDED.............. :thup:

Justin Rose, just hit 117mph club head speed, 173Mph, carry 299yds............. Go CACK handed.
		
Click to expand...

all people who claim these prodigious distances seem to ignore the physics behind launching a golf ball.... they are also largely unaware of the numbers, such as above, required to send a ball out that distance .... and that's in a nice warm climate... 

I also wonder how such big hitters, who generate such club head and ball speed, never seem to convert that hitting into impressive mid-long iron hitting - should easily hit those 200 yd par 3s with 6I if the drives are 300 yd....


----------



## Siren (May 1, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			Nipped into my local driving range tonight after work to try out my newly purchased taylormade driver, with my old driver (cheap & nasty) I would average a 250-260 yard drive.... With my new driver (rbz 2 stiff) I was averaging around 300-310. I play using a cack handed grip also so seeing immediate results has certainly pleased me! Has anyone else found this with new drivers? Or any tips to maximise driver distance?
		
Click to expand...

Were you hitting driver or a forum 8 iron?


----------



## Smitchell733 (May 1, 2014)

As I said I normally drive around 260+ with cack handed grip, my grip does affect backswing however, with this said there are certain clubs which are affected, I hit a 5 & 6 irons 175 yards with no extra distance found when using a 3 or 4 iron!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 1, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			As I said I normally drive around 260+ with cack handed grip, my grip does affect backswing however, with this said there are certain clubs which are affected, I hit a 5 & 6 irons 175 yards with no extra distance found when using a 3 or 4 iron!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the madhouse SM,  . just keep posting,  most of the replies will be in fun, just ignore the rest. Your nearest course must be Greenburn GC. , which I hear has money probs at the moment. ALSO THEIR DRIVING RANGE IS DOWNHILL
:cheers:


----------



## Smitchell733 (May 1, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Welcome to the madhouse SM,  . just keep posting,  most of the replies will be in fun, just ignore the rest. Your nearest course must be Greenburn GC. , which I hear has money probs at the moment. ALSO THEIR DRIVING RANGE IS DOWNHILL
:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Closest to me is mouse valley (Kames golf club) which currently has even more money problems.... As in closure unfortunately!! I have heard greenburn are also having troubles! I noticed the comments... Hence why I thought I would test the water


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 1, 2014)

Leereed said:



			I think most players (well at my level)will carry 190-200 yards an get another 10 to 15 yards of roll, depends on how hard ground is.
		
Click to expand...

My view on the OP is the same as everyone else's but if any fit and healthy man is carrying his driver 190-200 yards then he is doing something wrong... I'm not sure what level you are exactly but off my HCP which wouldn't be classed as anything special I CARRY my 3 hybrid 205 yards and often more. The only people I see hitting drives that short are the type who aim completly left off target then hit a weak slice back to the intended fairway (you then know its going to be a long day) so I'm sorry but that's my view on that one.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 1, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			Nipped into my local driving range tonight after work to try out my newly purchased taylormade driver, with my old driver (cheap & nasty) I would average a 250-260 yard drive.... With my new driver (rbz 2 stiff) I was averaging around 300-310. I play using a cack handed grip also so seeing immediate results has certainly pleased me! Has anyone else found this with new drivers? Or any tips to maximise driver distance?
		
Click to expand...


What interests me is the difference between the two clubs. 50 yards difference, that's staggering. What was the cheap and nasty driver? How did you measure the yardage gains? Did your launch and spin numbers change dramatically? The rbz clearly fits you well!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Does you Hybrid "carry" 205 yards or is that including roll


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 1, 2014)

Does no one think that this is possibly a wind up? I mean if I was the type of guy who returns to the forum after leaving in a huff this would be the exact thread I would post to get everyone going :rant:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Does you Hybrid "carry" 205 yards or is that including roll
		
Click to expand...

It carries Phil and that is measured A) with Trackman during fitting and B) was measured to its pitch mark during the winter with my S3

If you need further clarification then PM Hovis :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 1, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			It carries Phil and that is measured A) with Trackman during fitting and B) was measured to its pitch mark during the winter with my S3

If you need further clarification then PM Hovis :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh and I belted one 242 yards on our par 5 a few weeks ago with a bit of wind... Again measured with the S3


----------



## Alex1975 (May 1, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Does no one think that this is possibly a wind up? I mean if I was the type of guy who returns to the forum after leaving in a huff this would be the exact thread I would post to get everyone going :rant:
		
Click to expand...


Surly if you did such a thing the two drivers would be the black SLDR and the white SLDR?!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 1, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Surly if you did such a thing the two drivers would be the black SLDR and the white SLDR?!

Click to expand...

Ha ha good call :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Oh and I belted one 242 yards on our par 5 a few weeks ago with a bit of wind... Again measured with the S3
		
Click to expand...

Impressive tour distances :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Surly if you did such a thing the two drivers would be the black SLDR and the white SLDR?!

Click to expand...

Have i missed something ? Who left in a huff ?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Impressive tour distances :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What 205 yards carry or the one off 242 total yarder?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			What 205 yards or the one off 242 yarder?
		
Click to expand...

the 240 yarder - thats my normal driver distance


----------



## Smitchell733 (May 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Does no one think that this is possibly a wind up? I mean if I was the type of guy who returns to the forum after leaving in a huff this would be the exact thread I would post to get everyone going :rant:
		
Click to expand...

I'm just new to the forum so never left, however it was a wind up if you read through, I hit around 275 not 300+ unfortunately!!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			My view on the OP is the same as everyone else's but if any fit and healthy man is carrying his driver 190-200 yards then he is doing something wrong... I'm not sure what level you are exactly but off my HCP which wouldn't be classed as anything special I CARRY my 3 hybrid 205 yards and often more. The only people I see hitting drives that short are the type who aim completly left off target then hit a weak slice back to the intended fairway (you then know its going to be a long day) so I'm sorry but that's my view on that one.
		
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity, what sort of range to you believe a "fit and healthy man" should carry with his driver. If I cream a 4 iron I can max out at 200 yards total! My driver is anywhere from 180 if I sky it to a max including roll of 278. So I'm feeling nervous coz I reckon average is only 240 including roll and I'm by no means over the hill.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			the 240 yarder - thats my normal driver distance
		
Click to expand...

Do you read posts properly Phillip? I said I belted one with wind? Why would you take the 242 as if I've said I hit them all like that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Do you read posts properly Phillip? I said I belted one with wind? Why would you take the 242 as if I've said I hit them all like that?
		
Click to expand...

I was giving you a compliment for goodness sake - shall not bother in future !


----------



## Alex1975 (May 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have i missed something ? Who left in a huff ?
		
Click to expand...


Hehe, funnily enough I did but it was a hypothetical, Dave was not having a dig.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 2, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Out of curiosity, what sort of range to you believe a "fit and healthy man" should carry with his driver. If I cream a 4 iron I can max out at 200 yards total! My driver is anywhere from 180 if I sky it to a max including roll of 278. So I'm feeling nervous coz I reckon average is only 240 including roll and I'm by no means over the hill.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you are fine with 278 yards mate, yes we can all sky one short but you wouldn't class that as your usual distance would you?

Like I've said before if you have a shot of 175 yards to a green and you know if hit right you should use lets say a 6 iron you wouldn't go but what if I hit it fat I know ill hit a 3 wood to make sure... Smash the clubhouse windows are gone.

Amateurs do not have averages!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Out of curiosity, what sort of range to you believe a "fit and healthy man" should carry with his driver. If I cream a 4 iron I can max out at 200 yards total! My driver is anywhere from 180 if I sky it to a max including roll of 278. So I'm feeling nervous coz I reckon average is only 240 including roll and I'm by no means over the hill.
		
Click to expand...

Your average is about the same as mine - wouldnt feel nervous at all because there is an old saying - drive for show....

Doesnt matter how far you hit it - its how many.

Know plenty that boasts about driving distances - belt it past me - normally in the rough then hack around for a 5 at best but then are proud of their distance of the tee - might as well just go to driving ranges and find long drive comps.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I was giving you a compliment for goodness sake - shall not bother in future !
		
Click to expand...

You said impressive tour distances which aimed at a player with my HCP is not a compliment... I haven't checked but I'm sure 205 yards is not the average 20 degree tour distance. You took my longest hit of 242 yards and compared it to the tour average.

There was no compliment intended and I wish I could hit the ball as far as the pros but unlike the guy who started the post it takes a very good hit and some nice roll for me to hit 300 yards and it is something I only do a handful of times per season. 

Butttt if it was a compliment (it would be strange one at that) then thank you Phillip :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (May 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Your average is about the same as mine - wouldnt feel nervous at all because there is an old saying - *drive for show....
*
Doesnt matter how far you hit it - its how many.

Know plenty that boasts about driving distances - belt it past me - normally in the rough then hack around for a 5 at best but then are proud of their distance of the tee - might as well just go to driving ranges and find long drive comps.
		
Click to expand...

Now if only I could but. Still four rounds sub 40 putts is moving in right direction. Slowly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			You said impressive tour distances which aimed at a player with my HCP is not a compliment... I haven't checked but I'm sure 205 yards is not the average 20 degree tour distance. You took my longest hit of 242 yards and compared it to the tour average.

There was no compliment intended and I wish I could hit the ball as far as the pros but unlike the guy who started the post it takes a very good hit and some nice roll for me to hit 300 yards and it is something I only do a handful of times per season. 

Butttt if it was a compliment (it would be strange one at that) then thank you Phillip :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Like i said - it was intended as a compliment - but i wont bother in the future .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Now if only I could but. Still four rounds sub 40 putts is moving in right direction. Slowly.
		
Click to expand...

Putting is where the scoring is done - thats the crucial area.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Putting is where the scoring is done - thats the crucial area.
		
Click to expand...

This is very true and if I could sort out my lag putting then I would be of a much lower HCP I belive... Last comp I had 37 points along with FIVE 3 putts :angry:

But I don't practice so I've only got myself to blame!!!


----------



## malek988 (May 2, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			I'm just new to the forum so never left, however it was a wind up if you read through, I hit around 275 not 300+ unfortunately!!
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was 260 

http://youtu.be/IYI0bPnvzOY


----------



## Spuddy (May 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'm sure you are fine with 278 yards mate, yes we can all sky one short but you wouldn't class that as your usual distance would you?

Like I've said before if you have a shot of 175 yards to a green and you know if hit right you should use lets say a 6 iron you wouldn't go but what if I hit it fat I know ill hit a 3 wood to make sure... Smash the clubhouse windows are gone.

Amateurs do not have averages!!!
		
Click to expand...

Of course amateurs have averages.  They just have a much bigger dispersion.


----------



## Slab (May 2, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			Nipped into my local driving range tonight after work to try out my newly purchased taylormade driver, with my old driver (cheap & nasty) I would average a 250-260 yard drive.... With my new driver (rbz 2 stiff) I was averaging around 300-310. I play using a cack handed grip also so seeing immediate results has certainly pleased me! Has anyone else found this with new drivers? Or any tips to maximise driver distance?
		
Click to expand...

The only thing missing from this post is that the poster didn't also claim to playing off the reds


----------



## dotty001 (May 2, 2014)

and that was with range balls so his average with pinnacle golds would be about 400yrds


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			drive for show....
		
Click to expand...

*Oi*

I have copyright on that!  :sbox:


----------



## Birchy (May 2, 2014)

Just when you think the week is dragging one of these threads pops up


----------



## Foxholer (May 2, 2014)

malek988 said:



			Thought it was 260 

http://youtu.be/IYI0bPnvzOY

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Love the way they unashamedly left the 3 or 4 complete tops in there, simply ignoring them and carrying on with the 'Wow!' script!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2014)

Of course it does beg the question, why join a forum and then deliberately set out to wind people up


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2014)

Pah, short hitter i easily hit it over 300.... feet


----------



## Slab (May 2, 2014)

What's everyone's yardage average when putting?


----------



## Scrindle (May 2, 2014)

This thread has cheered up my Friday morning!  Thank you all.

Longest drive I have hit is 280 yards measured.  It was during a round right after a lesson with the driver, I caught it flush, the fairway was rock hard and I got 60 yards of roll out after the carry .

230 for me normally.  Does that make my penis small? 

I don't even use driver at the moment; I play irons off the tea because I'm not a real man.



Slab said:



			What's everyone's yardage average when putting?
		
Click to expand...

About 6 yards (past the hole!!).


----------



## c1973 (May 2, 2014)

I dream of these averages.  

I'm probably about 220-230 (genuine ) yards with a wee run. Weird thing is I'm pretty much hitting my 4wood nearly the same distance, not quite the same, but near enough. 
Maybe time for a newer model in the driver department.


----------



## cookelad (May 2, 2014)

Ooh not had one of these for a while, I've just put a call in to maintenance to get the heating turned up before I get my ruler out!


----------



## Alex1975 (May 2, 2014)

I hit one the other day, one of those random ones... No idea where it came from, went off low, looked crappy but when I got to it I was shocked to find it at the 150 marker on our par 5 9th. Lasering tee boxes is never that accurate so I lasered the tree I had carried my ball into the last 10 times I tee`d off the 9th and knew was 180 yards from the box. I was 121 from it.... wo0t 301... its my new average!  I am guessing 190 carry the rest was uber roll!


----------



## the hammer (May 2, 2014)

Easy, I hit my 4 hybrid 260 yds on the 14 th at lindrick,  wayman and tyke as witnesses. Don't know what the fuss is about.


----------



## North Mimms (May 2, 2014)

I've never hit a driver longer than 200 yards.
I'm such a feeble girlie.


----------



## USER1999 (May 2, 2014)

I hit a 5 iron well over 300 once. 

170 odd carry, 5 bounces on the road by the 18th, and then I found it at the back of the car park.


----------



## Hallsy (May 2, 2014)

This was posted on golf wrx some time ago and the guy was laughed off because he said he was in the middle column as i would be. Not sure how accurate it is but i would think not far off. 
[TABLE="width: 400, align: center"]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD="width: 30%"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Club*[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Men*[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Women*[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]Driver[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]200-230-260[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]150-175-200[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]3-wood[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]180-215-235[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]125-150-180[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]5-wood[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]170-195-210[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]105-135-170[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]2-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]170-195-210[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]105-135-170[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]3-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]160-180-200[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]100-125-160[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]4-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]150-170-185[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]90-120-150[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]5-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]140-160-170[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]80-110-140[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]6-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]130-150-160[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]70-100-130[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]7-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]120-140-150[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]65-90-120[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]8-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]110-130-140[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]60-80-110[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]9-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]95-115-130[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]55-70-95[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]PW[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]80-105-120[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]50-60-80[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]SW[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]60-80-100[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]40-50-60

[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## CMAC (May 2, 2014)

Hallsy said:



			This was posted on golf wrx some time ago and the guy was laughed off because he said he was in the middle column as i would be. Not sure how accurate it is but i would think not far off. 
[TABLE="width: 400, align: center"]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD="width: 30%"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Club*[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Men*[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Women*[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]Driver[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]200-230-260[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]150-175-200[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]3-wood[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]180-215-235[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]125-150-180[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]5-wood[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]170-195-210[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]105-135-170[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]2-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]170-195-210[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]105-135-170[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]3-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]160-180-200[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]100-125-160[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]4-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]150-170-185[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]90-120-150[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]5-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]140-160-170[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]80-110-140[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]6-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]130-150-160[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]70-100-130[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]7-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]120-140-150[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]65-90-120[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]8-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]110-130-140[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]60-80-110[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]9-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]95-115-130[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]55-70-95[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]PW[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]80-105-120[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]50-60-80[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]SW[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]60-80-100[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]40-50-60

[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...


and so he should be, pah! paltry distances for real golfers like on here


----------



## bladeplayer (May 2, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			Nipped into my local driving range tonight after work to try out my newly purchased taylormade driver, with my old driver (cheap & nasty) I would average a 250-260 yard drive.... With my new driver (rbz 2 stiff) I was averaging around 300-310. I play using a cack handed grip also so seeing immediate results has certainly pleased me! Has anyone else found this with new drivers? Or any tips to maximise driver distance?
		
Click to expand...


Rbz stage 2 is a cannon , ive been telling people on here that for ages and none seem to believe , is it the 50 or 60 g shaft .. 

I know you have revised your yardages down , shouldnt have bothered , alot of the weekend warrior , hackers on here dont even know where to stand when others are teeing off with their non fitted off the shelf clubs , tees & ball .. 
Some wouldnt know what agod golf shot was if you hit it over their heads ..


See what i di there ha ?



Welcome to  the Forum by the way


----------



## c1973 (May 2, 2014)

Hallsy said:



			This was posted on golf wrx some time ago and the guy was laughed off because he said he was in the middle column as i would be. Not sure how accurate it is but i would think not far off. 
[TABLE="width: 400, align: center"]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD="width: 30%"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Club*[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Men*[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Women*[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]Driver[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]200-230-260[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]150-175-200[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]3-wood[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]180-215-235[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]125-150-180[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]5-wood[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]170-195-210[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]105-135-170[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]2-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]170-195-210[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]105-135-170[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]3-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]160-180-200[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]100-125-160[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]4-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]150-170-185[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]90-120-150[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]5-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]140-160-170[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]80-110-140[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]6-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]130-150-160[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]70-100-130[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]7-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]120-140-150[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]65-90-120[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]8-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]110-130-140[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]60-80-110[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]9-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]95-115-130[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]55-70-95[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]PW[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]80-105-120[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]50-60-80[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]SW[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]60-80-100[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]40-50-60

[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

I think that's probably more accurate than a lot of people would admit too.


----------



## bluewolf (May 2, 2014)

Hallsy said:



			This was posted on golf wrx some time ago and the guy was laughed off because he said he was in the middle column as i would be. Not sure how accurate it is but i would think not far off. 
[TABLE="width: 400, align: center"]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD="width: 30%"]*Club*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Men*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Women*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Driver[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]200-230-260[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]150-175-200[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD]3-wood[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]180-215-235[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]125-150-180[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5-wood[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]170-195-210[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]105-135-170[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD]2-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]170-195-210[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]105-135-170[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]160-180-200[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]100-125-160[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD]4-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]150-170-185[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]90-120-150[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]140-160-170[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]80-110-140[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD]6-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]130-150-160[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]70-100-130[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]7-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]120-140-150[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]65-90-120[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD]8-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]110-130-140[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]60-80-110[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]9-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]95-115-130[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]55-70-95[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD]PW[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]80-105-120[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]50-60-80[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]SW[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]60-80-100[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]40-50-60

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the figures on the right of the Men's column are pretty close for me.. Would probably add on 5 yards to the 6 iron upwards for my actual distances.. Not a long hitter by any stretch.. I was actually pretty impressed when NWJocko took my 8 iron and started hitting the 160 yard marker at will...


----------



## ger147 (May 2, 2014)

Hallsy said:



			This was posted on golf wrx some time ago and the guy was laughed off because he said he was in the middle column as i would be. Not sure how accurate it is but i would think not far off. 
[TABLE="width: 400, align: center"]
[TR="bgcolor: #efefef"]
[TD="width: 30%"]*Club*
[/TD]
[TD]*Men*
[/TD]
[TD]*Women*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Driver
[/TD]
[TD]200-230-260
[/TD]
[TD]150-175-200
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #efefef"]
[TD]3-wood
[/TD]
[TD]180-215-235
[/TD]
[TD]125-150-180
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5-wood
[/TD]
[TD]170-195-210
[/TD]
[TD]105-135-170
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #efefef"]
[TD]2-iron
[/TD]
[TD]170-195-210
[/TD]
[TD]105-135-170
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3-iron
[/TD]
[TD]160-180-200
[/TD]
[TD]100-125-160
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #efefef"]
[TD]4-iron
[/TD]
[TD]150-170-185
[/TD]
[TD]90-120-150
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5-iron
[/TD]
[TD]140-160-170
[/TD]
[TD]80-110-140
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #efefef"]
[TD]6-iron
[/TD]
[TD]130-150-160
[/TD]
[TD]70-100-130
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]7-iron
[/TD]
[TD]120-140-150
[/TD]
[TD]65-90-120
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #efefef"]
[TD]8-iron
[/TD]
[TD]110-130-140
[/TD]
[TD]60-80-110
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]9-iron
[/TD]
[TD]95-115-130
[/TD]
[TD]55-70-95
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #efefef"]
[TD]PW
[/TD]
[TD]80-105-120
[/TD]
[TD]50-60-80
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]SW
[/TD]
[TD]60-80-100
[/TD]
[TD]40-50-60


[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

The middle column is pretty much my yardages, except for the 5 wood and 3 wood where I jump to the right hand column.

Don't hit a driver.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 2, 2014)

Hallsy said:



			This was posted on golf wrx some time ago and the guy was laughed off because he said he was in the middle column as i would be. Not sure how accurate it is but i would think not far off. 
[TABLE="width: 400, align: center"]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD="width: 30%"]*Club*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Men*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Women*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Driver[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]200-230-260[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]150-175-200[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD]3-wood[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]180-215-235[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]125-150-180[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5-wood[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]170-195-210[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]105-135-170[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD]2-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]170-195-210[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]105-135-170[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]160-180-200[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]100-125-160[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD]4-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]150-170-185[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]90-120-150[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]140-160-170[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]80-110-140[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD]6-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]130-150-160[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]70-100-130[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]7-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]120-140-150[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]65-90-120[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD]8-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]110-130-140[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]60-80-110[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]9-iron[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]95-115-130[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]55-70-95[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD]PW[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]80-105-120[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]50-60-80[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]SW[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]60-80-100[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]40-50-60

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt represent my yardages ..


----------



## brendy (May 2, 2014)

Same here, though I think people get too caught up in how others compare to their own stats. It doesnt matter and that is why handicaps exist.



bladeplayer said:



			Wouldnt represent my yardages .. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Alex1975 (May 2, 2014)

I dont hit it far but I am quite good at getting the ball in the hole... Doesn't make for a very interesting post though.


----------



## NWJocko (May 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Looks like the figures on the right of the Men's column are pretty close for me.. Would probably add on 5 yards to the 6 iron upwards for my actual distances.. Not a long hitter by any stretch.. I was actually pretty impressed when NWJocko took my 8 iron and started hitting the 160 yard marker at will...

Click to expand...

Shame I can't do it with my own clubs mate!!

Should never have done that, there may be a couple of sets on my watch list...... 

I'm not a big hitter by any stretch, this is a myth that goes round the NW in case anyone thinks I have the cojones to take on the GM Long Drive crew :whoo:


----------



## Snelly (May 2, 2014)

My longest drive to date is 470 yards in freak conditions. 

Last year, I hit one 382 on summer fairways and another to about 395 on the 1st at Royal County Down with the wind behind. 

Just saying.....


----------



## bluewolf (May 2, 2014)

Yeah, I'm claiming 345 as my average drive because that's what I hit yesterday on our Par 4 6th hole.. It MAY have been very downhill and quite windy... But I'm taking it anyway..

Oh, and Iain... Don't do it mate.. You'll just end up addicted to Cobra like me.. I even use orange tees now..


----------



## Birchy (May 2, 2014)

Hallsy said:



			This was posted on golf wrx some time ago and the guy was laughed off because he said he was in the middle column as i would be. Not sure how accurate it is but i would think not far off. 
[TABLE="width: 400, align: center"]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD="width: 30%"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Club*[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Men*[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Women*[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]Driver[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]200-230-260[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]150-175-200[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]3-wood[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]180-215-235[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]125-150-180[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]5-wood[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]170-195-210[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]105-135-170[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]2-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]170-195-210[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]105-135-170[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]3-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]160-180-200[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]100-125-160[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]4-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]150-170-185[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]90-120-150[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]5-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]140-160-170[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]80-110-140[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]6-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]130-150-160[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]70-100-130[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]7-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]120-140-150[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]65-90-120[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]8-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]110-130-140[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]60-80-110[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]9-iron[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]95-115-130[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]55-70-95[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]PW[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]80-105-120[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]50-60-80[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]SW[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]60-80-100[/FONT][/TD]
[TD="align: center"][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]40-50-60

[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much Malcolm in the middle for me apart from :- 

My driver goes a bit further. 

My 5 iron will be lucky to touch 100 as we aren't friends.


I rarely hit the ball as hard as I possibly can though as the results become more varied shall we say . Its all about how far you can hit the ball *with control* imo. Most people can probably hit odd big shots but its consistently hitting them without being in the trees that makes a good player imo. That's why most people will probably know a few low handicappers that they can Wooo hoo outdrive or hit the same distance as.

Sadly at the end of the round they can add their score up a lot faster


----------



## RichardSanderson (May 2, 2014)

I'm going to do my gapping next week at the range on their launch monitor. I'll post my results.

I suggest others do the same then let the arguments commence about how many yards are lost using range balls.


----------



## CMAC (May 2, 2014)

Snelly said:



			My longest drive to date is 470 yards in freak conditions. 

*Last year, I hit one 382 on summer fairways and another to about 395 on the 1st at Royal County Down with the wind behind. *

Just saying.....




Click to expand...

I was just short of these yardages at Turnberry and Old Prestwick last year...................... but I was using a 3 iron


also just sayin'


----------



## Captainron (May 2, 2014)

We really need a forum meet in a big field/range where we can have a go and see what's really going on. 

Could get all participants to write down their expected distances and then match that against their actual distances. One with the biggest % deviance buys the drinks?

Come on GMm, you know you want to......


----------



## Rooter (May 2, 2014)

Captainron said:



			We really need a forum meet in a big field/range where we can have a go and see what's really going on. 

Could get all participants to write down their expected distances and then match that against their actual distances. One with the biggest % deviance buys the drinks?

Come on GMm, you know you want to......
		
Click to expand...

Callaway king of distance next week!


----------



## cookelad (May 2, 2014)

Captainron said:



			We really need a forum meet in a big field/range where we can have a go and see what's really going on. 

Could get all participants to write down their expected distances and then match that against their actual distances. One with the biggest % deviance buys the drinks?

Come on GMm, you know you want to......
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (May 2, 2014)

Captainron said:



			We really need a forum meet in a big field/range where we can have a go and see what's really going on. 

Could get all participants to write down their expected distances and then match that against their actual distances. One with the biggest % deviance buys the drinks?

Come on GMm, you know you want to......
		
Click to expand...


It would become very clear very quickly that there are about 3 or 4 guys on the forum who are kicking ass and taking names and the rest of us would soon be kicking back and watching....


Interestingly the long guys on this forum are also usually pretty humble about yardage.


----------



## Captainron (May 2, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			It would become very clear very quickly that there are about 3 or 4 guys on the forum who are kicking ass and taking names and the rest of us would soon be kicking back and watching....


Interestingly the long guys on this forum are also usually pretty humble about yardage.
		
Click to expand...

That's the plan!

Maybe GM can get a Long Driving Competitor to show up and show us how far it can actually be hit?


----------



## Snelly (May 2, 2014)

Captainron said:



			We really need a forum meet in a big field/range where we can have a go and see what's really going on. 

Could get all participants to write down their expected distances and then match that against their actual distances. One with the biggest % deviance buys the drinks?

Come on GMm, you know you want to......
		
Click to expand...

Count me in. 

Swinger would win of course but it would be good fun.


----------



## CMAC (May 2, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Count me in. 

Swinger would win of course but it would be good fun. 

Click to expand...

jimbob does generate some exceptional SS and now that he's with TM he has tour truck backing:thup:


----------



## Captainron (May 2, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Count me in. 

Swinger would win of course but it would be good fun. 

Click to expand...

Oooh, We have an early shout for a winner in the long drive section. But who is going to be the closest to their actual forecast distance on the day (taking wind, temp etc. into account)


----------



## cookelad (May 2, 2014)

Captainron said:



			We really need a forum meet in a big field/range where we can have a go and see what's really going on. 

Could get all participants to write down their expected distances and then match that against their actual distances. One with the biggest % deviance buys the drinks?

Come on GMm, you know you want to......
		
Click to expand...

And that was how The Annual Timgolfy challenge came to be!


----------



## Alex1975 (May 2, 2014)

Captainron said:



			That's the plan!

Maybe GM can get a Long Driving Competitor to show up and show us how far it can actually be hit?
		
Click to expand...

Herd of Gorilla James? He is one of the Mark Crossfield crew. The guy gives it a RIP! He has lots of youtube vids of him hitting small clubs silly yardages, 6 iron 250 Yards...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qntSGlpKzY4

Well he has hooked up with another of the Crossfield crew to help him get on the long drive tour. He hooked up with Joe Miller the other week and it really showed that while he is big the likes of Miller are in a different world let alone ball park!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--VBoaVJaSo


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2014)

I knew this thread would be a runner.

I assume everyone now knows that the OPs range combines as a ski slalom course when they have snow.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2014)

Snelly said:



			My longest drive to date is 470 yards in freak conditions. 

Last year, I hit one 382 on summer fairways and another to about 395 on the 1st at Royal County Down with the wind behind. 

Just saying.....




Click to expand...

Cor Blimely mate that makes your average drive 415.66 yards.


----------



## dewsweeper (May 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			My view on the OP is the same as everyone else's but if any fit and healthy man is carrying his driver 190-200 yards then he is doing something wrong... I'm not sure what level you are exactly but off my HCP which wouldn't be classed as anything special I CARRY my 3 hybrid 205 yards and often more. The only people I see hitting drives that short are the type who aim completly left off target then hit a weak slice back to the intended fairway (you then know its going to be a long day) so I'm sorry but that's my view on that one.
		
Click to expand...

I am 74 years old and I only carry my Cleveland Black 265 driver 190/210 yrds ,should I give the game up?
Handicap 18  ,nowhere to go but take up bowls.
Dewsweeper


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 2, 2014)

dewsweeper said:



			I am 74 years old and I only carry my Cleveland Black 265 driver 190/210 yrds ,should I give the game up?
Handicap 18  ,nowhere to go but take up bowls.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

No because you are 74 for gods sake, if someone in there 30's is doing the same then they are not swinging the club very well!!!


----------



## Alex1975 (May 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			No because you are 74 for gods sake, if someone in there 30's is doing the same then they are not swinging the club very well!!!
		
Click to expand...


Its ok to say that you felt on the back foot last night while playing with Phil and you said some things that you know are not correct....


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 2, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Its ok to say that you felt on the back foot last night while playing with Phil and you said some things that you know are not correct....
		
Click to expand...

??? What on earth are you talking about?

What did I say that isn't correct?


----------



## upsidedown (May 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Looks like the figures on the right of the Men's column are pretty close for me.. Would probably add on 5 yards to the 6 iron upwards for my actual distances.. Not a long hitter by any stretch.. I was actually pretty impressed when NWJocko took my 8 iron and started hitting the 160 yard marker at will...

Click to expand...

I'd agree with you there, we were pretty similar at Beau


----------



## Alex1975 (May 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			??? What on earth are you talking about?

What did I say that isn't correct?
		
Click to expand...

"No because you are 74 for gods sake" anything might have been less rude than this..... I am sure I know a few 74 year olds who could kick your butt... 

Also, calm down a little, no one is as passionate and seemingly easy to frustrate as you on this topic.... Most of the posters are here for sport not the content of the post. Even the OP realized that he had gone down a blind ally and backed out.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 2, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			"No because you are 74 for gods sake" anything might have been less rude than this..... I am sure I know a few 74 year olds who could kick your butt... 

Also, calm down a little, no one is as passionate and seemingly easy to frustrate as you on this topic.... Most of the posters are here for sport not the content of the post. Even the OP realized that he had gone down a blind ally and backed out.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha kick my Butt, are you 10? And mate you bring your 74 year olds and yourself and have ago if you want? I'm sure my years of boxing before golf would hold me in good steed!!! :rofl:


----------



## beau d. (May 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			the 240 yarder - thats my normal driver distance
		
Click to expand...

That's because you're only a Cat 1 golfer though .....


----------



## Alex1975 (May 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Ha Ha kick my Butt, are you 10? And mate you bring your 74 year olds and yourself and have ago if you want? I'm sure my years of boxing before golf would hold me in good steed!!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Ye I am 10, do you hate the old and young? Please don't make the mistake of threatening me though, I was simply pointing out that you are coming off a little strong on a post that is long over and the point of the game is to get the ball on the hole...


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 2, 2014)

dewsweeper said:



			I am 74 years old and I only carry my Cleveland Black 265 driver 190/210 yrds ,should I give the game up?
Handicap 18  ,nowhere to go but take up bowls.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

Dewsweeper my comment on your age was not one of insult but merely a statement that at 74 you will have no doubt lost distance compared to your younger days :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 2, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Ye I am 10, do you hate the old and young? Please don't make the mistake of threatening me though, I was simply pointing out that you are coming off a little strong on a post that is long over and the point of the game is to get the ball on the hole...
		
Click to expand...

Mate do your self a favour and do one!!!


----------



## beau d. (May 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Your average is about the same as mine - wouldnt feel nervous at all because there is an old saying - drive for show....

Doesnt matter how far you hit it - its how many.

Know plenty that boasts about driving distances - belt it past me - normally in the rough then hack around for a 5 at best but then are proud of their distance of the tee - might as well just go to driving ranges and find long drive comps.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent post, don't see all the buzz on 300yd drives me, low scores are always my goal.....


----------



## dewsweeper (May 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			No because you are 74 for gods sake, if someone in there 30's is doing the same then they are not swinging the club very well!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for upsettng you !
I obviously had a senior moment and did not see youhad mentioned 30 year olds!
Hope you never have to put up with short hitters of any age, even if they do find the short stuff as often
as you.
Dewsweeper


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 2, 2014)

dewsweeper said:



			Sorry for upsettng you !
I obviously had a senior moment and did not see youhad mentioned 30 year olds!
Hope you never have to put up with short hitters of any age, even if they do find the short stuff as often
as you.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

Don't mind playing with short hitters and I'm not a monster hitter myself...


----------



## beau d. (May 2, 2014)

Strange, the higher handicappers and the not mentioned handicappers seem to be the long hitters on here. Surely a lesson learned when the single figure / lower handicap golfers are satisfied with 240 yds average .....


----------



## Dellboy (May 2, 2014)

Well my average would be 220-230, which for a 18 H/C i don't think is to bad a distance to be hitting a wedge


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 2, 2014)

I have nothing to add to this thread, there's no point...apart from the fact that this must be just about the first time in a while that a thread has reached 137 posts and one of them wasn't mine


----------



## palindromicbob (May 2, 2014)

brendy said:



			Same here, though I think people get too caught up in how others compare to their own stats. It doesnt matter and that is why handicaps exist.
		
Click to expand...

It's ok Brendy there are a couple of short par 3's at Galgorm so you can pull the driver out again .


----------



## SocketRocket (May 2, 2014)

Snelly said:



			My longest drive to date is 470 yards in freak conditions. 

Last year, I hit one 382 on summer fairways and another to about 395 on the 1st at Royal County Down with the wind behind. 

Just saying.....




Click to expand...


----------



## Smitchell733 (May 2, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			"No because you are 74 for gods sake" anything might have been less rude than this..... I am sure I know a few 74 year olds who could kick your butt... 

Also, calm down a little, no one is as passionate and seemingly easy to frustrate as you on this topic.... Most of the posters are here for sport not the content of the post. Even the OP realized that he had gone down a blind ally and backed out.
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't backed out of anything, I only originally posted this purely out of interest.... Even as a new member to this forum I was surprised at most people's negativity towards it straight away! By no means was this meant to start silly keyboard arguments which seems some are having, as I said my actual driver distance is anywhere between 260 - 275 yards, I am however only 24 and relatively athletic, if someone who is 74 and still playing let alone driving over 150 that's an accomplishment in its own IMO


----------



## JackieD (May 2, 2014)

Wow....people threatening other people ovee a post on a forum. Just take a step back and have a think before you post!  It's only a game/forum and the OP was a troll, hw got what he wanted! 

Lifes to short!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2014)




----------



## brendy (May 2, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			It's ok Brendy there are a couple of short par 3's at Galgorm so you can pull the driver out again .
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2014)

Smitchell733 said:



			I hadn't backed out of anything,I only originally posted this purely out of interest.... Even as a new member to this forum I was surprised at most people's negativity towards it straight away!
		
Click to expand...

Why would you troll to start with? Hardly seems conducive to making friends!!!!!!

Personally I'll take my paltry 230 yards every time. I know what I am trying to do and distance isn't the be all


----------



## richart (May 2, 2014)

I hit a wedge 200 yards at Camberley witnessed by forumers.


Push right over the out of bounds fence, ran 50 yards down a path and into a tunnel, where it was found by a walker who brought it back to me. It could have gone miles if he had pocketed it.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 2, 2014)

I played a quick 9 holes tonight, 6 drives and recorded distance using Skycaddy.
228, 247, 233, 238, 241 and 196 (big slice into trees )

Was interesting to see but had an inkling that I was not far off. Its not big but it was quite clever tonight... ok maybe not on the 9th.


----------



## chellie (May 2, 2014)

NWJocko said:





I'm not a big hitter by any stretch, this is a myth that goes round the NW in case anyone thinks I have the cojones to take on the GM Long Drive crew :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Iain, we need binoculars to see where your drives go!!!


----------



## malek988 (May 2, 2014)

Slab said:



			What's everyone's yardage average when putting?
		
Click to expand...

my scotty is 4* of loft, my ss is 107ish, so 280 ish??  lol




Captainron said:



			We really need a forum meet in a big field/range where we can have a go and see what's really going on. 

Could get all participants to write down their expected distances and then match that against their actual distances. One with the biggest % deviance buys the drinks?

Come on GMm, you know you want to......
		
Click to expand...


if i win the euro millions tonight i will personally organise this and have it videoed lol


----------



## granters (May 2, 2014)

At pros day last Saturday they had a launch monitor set up to test out some Wilson drivers. Hit my own driver first, awful swing, 236 recorded. Then had a go with the Wilson and cracked it, right out the middle, perfect!

240 with a good swing! I'm a club longer than a fair number of folk I play with too! Maybe after I'd warmed up a bit that would go up to 245 but I never get the fascination with amateurs thinking they hit it miles, and taking an 8 iron for 150 yard par 3's. I hit a 6 iron that distance, nice and smooth.


----------

